# [SOLVED] What is ohci_hcd and why can't I blacklist it.

## wmatthews

Exactly what the title says. What is it and why can't I blacklist it.

I want to blacklist it because it is keeping me from loading the b43 patched with compat-wireless modules. All of my usb devices seem to work just fine without it.

From what is understand getting the information from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OHCI#Open_Host_Controller_Interface_2, is you don't really need ohci_hcd and uhci_hcd.

Any advise is greatly appreciated.Last edited by wmatthews on Wed Nov 02, 2011 9:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DaggyStyle

ohci-hcd is the driver which loaded AMD's implementation of usb 1.1

if the output of lspci | grep OHCI come empty you don't need it, the best way to prevent it from loading is to remove it from kernel (if using manual kernel) or add "blacklist ohci-hcd" to /etc/modules.d/blacklist

not that the path may be wrong, just run find /etc -name "blacklist" | grep module to find the file.

----------

## wmatthews

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> ohci-hcd is the driver which loaded AMD's implementation of usb 1.1
> 
> if the output of lspci | grep OHCI come empty you don't need it, the best way to prevent it from loading is to remove it from kernel (if using manual kernel) or add "blacklist ohci-hcd" to /etc/modules.d/blacklist
> 
> not that the path may be wrong, just run find /etc -name "blacklist" | grep module to find the file.

 

find /etc -name "blacklist" | grep module didn't come up with anything. That is okay though. I have already started rebuilding the kernel without the module.

It is a Inspiron Mini 10 with an Intel Atom. I guess I won't be needing that module.

I tried blacklisting the module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf with no luck.

We will see how it works after the kernel finishes in a COUPLE OF HOURS! I hope I have it right, it takes way to long on that computer.

Thanks for your help.

----------

## s_bernstein

If you have another computer, you might want to use distcc to compile. There is support for emerge and you can use it for the kernel too.

----------

## wmatthews

 *s_bernstein wrote:*   

> If you have another computer, you might want to use distcc to compile. There is support for emerge and you can use it for the kernel too.

 

distcc looks very interesting.  Didn't know they made anything like that to compile on another machine over the network.  That is definitely going on my to-do list for tomorrow evening.

----------

## wmatthews

Taking it out of the kernel worked perfectly. Thank you guys for the help, it is greatly appreciated.

----------

## DaggyStyle

good to hear, please mark as solved  :Smile: 

----------

